# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Internet Explorer - Выполнение произвольного кода

## Shu_b

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Internet Explorer*

*Программа:* 
 Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01, 6.x, 7.x 

*Опасность: Критическая*
Наличие эксплоита: *Да* 

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки повторного использования освобожденной памяти, когда HTML элементы привязаны к одному и тому же источнику данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать разыменование освобожденной памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Примечание: уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время.
*
URL производителя: www.microsoft.com

*Решение: Установите исправление с сайта производителя.* 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

Вывод: IE зло. Еще и дырявое

----------


## light59

FF forever ^^

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вывод: IE зло. Еще и дырявое


Неверный вывод...

----------


## SDA

> Вывод: IE зло. Еще и дырявое


Если следовать такой логике то и Windows зло, ведь IE входит в состав ОС и дыры каждый месяц по вторникам устраняются. 
Все в очередь на Линукс или лучше на МАС ОX  :Smiley:

----------


## psw

Как утверждает PC World http://www.pcworld.com/businesscente...erability.html
а) причина ошибка известна
б) уязвимы и другие версии IE (IE5, IE6 с/без SP, IE8 Beta2)

----------


## Shu_b

Анализ уязвимости «нулевого дня» в Microsoft Internet Explorer - http://www.securitylab.ru/analytics/364556.php

Защита от 0-day в Internet Explorer - http://www.securitylab.ru/analytics/364780.php

----------


## NRA

И в самом деле виглядит как
*<<Основы работы в коммандной строке как переход в *NiX системы>>*

Только почему были упущены такие естественные варианты как SandBoxie?

----------


## PavelA

Добавлю пару ссылочек:
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/networking/?p=760

“IE7 0-Day Exploit Sites.” http://www.shadowserver.org/wiki/pmw...endar.20081210

----------


## Shu_b

Выпущен патч: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...500#post323500

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-078.mspx

----------


## XiTri

> Выпущен патч: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...500#post323500


Поставил патч.
Найденные PoC перестали срабатывать.

Баланс восстановлен?

----------

